# Barkley's Porch



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

He loves going out on the porch.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The porch looks like a great place for Barkley to relax.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Aww sweet Barkley  . I can see why he loves the porch.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Aww, he looks so sweet and happy.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

He’s got the sweetest face!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Always love to see Barkley photos.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Handsome boy!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I agree with Barkley, I love porches! He looks like he is doing well.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

danoon58 said:


> He looks like he is doing well.


He's doing ok. We don't know for how much longer though.
He still seems happy. Still wagging his tail. Still eats (sometimes). Still clings to me. And still goes outside to do his business. He is happiest laying in front of a fan.

We are trying to get (fly) our daughter home from Athens GA to see him before that dreaded day. Not sure she will make it. 

(I used my sheers over the weekend on Pebbles. Still cutting great!)


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Otter said:


> He's doing ok. We don't know for how much longer though.
> He still seems happy. Still wagging his tail. Still eats (sometimes). Still clings to me. And still goes outside to do his business. He is happiest laying in front of a fan.
> 
> We are trying to get (fly) our daughter home from Athens GA to see him before that dreaded day. Not sure she will make it.
> ...


Joe,

This dreaded time is so very hard. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Debbie


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What an awesome porch it is, Barkley!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That looks like the perfect place to sit with Barkley and a cup of tea or coffee and just enjoy the quiet times!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Otter said:


> He's doing ok. We don't know for how much longer though.
> He still seems happy. Still wagging his tail. Still eats (sometimes). Still clings to me. And still goes outside to do his business. He is happiest laying in front of a fan.
> 
> We are trying to get (fly) our daughter home from Athens GA to see him before that dreaded day. Not sure she will make it.
> ...


My thoughts and prayers are with you all, I know how hard this is. He looks good, take each day one at a time, each one is a special gift. 

I hope your daughter is able to get home to spend time with him.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Barkley is a very handsome dog!! He looks very happy on his porch. Enjoy/savor every moment...I know how hard it is. Give him a big puppy love hug from all his fans from this site.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Barkley looks so well in your photos Joe, it's so hard for him as he doesn't know whats happening...!!!


----------

